
Amazon threatens to fire employees who speak out on climate change - privateprofile
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/02/amazon-threatens-to-fire-employees-who-speak-out-on-climate-change.html
======
StanDavis
Please stop posting this story to Hacker News.

